# تحويل co2 الى o2..!!!!



## م باسل وردان (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كلنا يعرف عملية التركيب الضوئي ...لدى النبات
وهذه التقنية الرهيبة التي منحها اياها الخالق عز وجل
وسؤالي هل بامكاننا محاكاة هذه العملية ...؟؟؟
هل بامكانن تحويل ثاني اكسيد الكربون لمركب اقل ضررا...؟؟؟
وبدون تكلفة كبيرة..


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

م باسل وردان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كلنا يعرف عملية التركيب الضوئي ...لدى النبات
> وهذه التقنية الرهيبة التي منحها اياها الخالق عز وجل
> وسؤالي هل بامكاننا محاكاة هذه العملية ...؟؟؟
> ...


 
بالتأكيد اخي يوجد طرق بسيطة لتحويل ثاني اكسيد الكربون لمركب اقل ضررا 
مثلا يذوب ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الماء بتركيز صغير ليكون حمض الكربونك
CO2 + H2O ===> H2CO3

كذلك يذوب ثاني اكسيد الكربون في ماء الجير ليكون راسب كربونات الكلسيوم 
Ca(OH)2 + CO2 ==> CaCO3 + H2O 

هل يمكن تمثيل عملية البناء الضوئي ميكانيكيا ؟

بالتأكيد ستكون مكلفة جدأ نظرا لصعوبة الحصول على الإنزيمات الازمة
و قد شاهدت منذ حوالي 6 شهور مجموعة من طلاب في الجامعة ظهرو على قناه فضائية و عرضو هذة الفكرة


----------



## م باسل وردان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخ محمد من كل قلبي على مساهمتك...
بارك الله فيك...
وذكرت حضرتك ..طرق للتخفيف من اثره كامتصاصه بالماء
انا سمعت صديقي
انه يمكن تحويل ثانى اكسد الكربون الى اكسجين باستخدام سوبر اكسيد البوتاسيوم 
ويستخدم ذلك فى تنقية جو الغواصات والطائرات والاماكن المغلقة لانة يستبدل co2 الناتج من الزفير بo2 
كما فى المعادلة التالية
ko2+co2=k2co3+o2
فى وجود cucl2 عامل محفز



كما سمعت 
انه يمكن استخراج الأكسوجين من ثانى أكسيد الكربون باستخدام خلايا الزيركونيا الكهربية، وهى تستخدم هذه العملية فى إنتاج الأكسوجين لرواد الفضاء.
فل يمكن استخدامها في المجالات الصناعية على المستوى الصناعي ...
للتخفيف من اضراره والاستفاده منه بالحصول على الاوكسجين


----------



## م باسل وردان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شو مافي حدا عندو شي فكرة ؟؟؟


----------



## الثعلب2000 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

م باسل وردان قال:


> شو مافي حدا عندو شي فكرة ؟؟؟



السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
العضو (م باسل وردان ) تحية طيبة وبعد:
ما ذكرته انت من تحويل غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون الى اوكسجين وتقليد عملية التركيب الضوئي ...
نعم هنالك فكرة وهي رائعة وبسيطة جداً 
انه نظام الجييت فيول (geer fuel ) للعالم الامريكي الفرنسي بول بانتون .....
كيف ذالك 
خلال كافة الاختبارات التي جرت في الثمانينات والتسعينات اضهرت كافة الاختبارات ان هنالك زيادة في نسبة الاوكسجين الناتج بنسبة قريبة من 23 % اي ان هنالك تحول في نواتج الاحتراق الى اوكسجين ( اي حدث تتطافر _ تحول عنصر الى آخر ) 
ولدى البحث سوف تجد الكثير من المعلومات عن هذا الجهاز البسيط الذي يستفيد من حرارة العادم المهدرة حالياً 
دمتم بخير​


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> العضو (م باسل وردان ) تحية طيبة وبعد:
> ما ذكرته انت من تحويل غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون الى اوكسجين وتقليد عملية التركيب الضوئي ...
> نعم هنالك فكرة وهي رائعة وبسيطة جداً
> ...



*
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم عالمشاركة القيمه..
وانشالله رح ابحث واطلع اكثر عفكريتك
واللله يجزاك الخير*


----------



## مكحول (27 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## De prince (19 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

